# WET N WILD ....



## N2TORTS (Sep 16, 2012)

Sally always "hams it up" .....during shower time .....this gal loves her water!.....She goes nuts.. lucky this thing dosn't have audio 















and yes I'm a water nut too...... here is my favorite surfing spot in Diego ..... Sunset cliffs....the breaks name is "Garbage" North N South .....and the " Boil" a mean inside right reef break ...




JD~


----------



## LaLa (karla) (Sep 16, 2012)

Very nice pics  wat kind of bird is she?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 16, 2012)

LaLa (karla) said:


> Very nice pics  wat kind of bird is she?



U2 .... or other wise known as an Umbrella Cockatoo~ One of the larger too' species~


----------



## wellington (Sep 16, 2012)

Great pics. I can imagine the noise she is making. She is so cute


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 16, 2012)

I always love Umbrella Cockatoos. My cockatiel Duki does the crazy dance when he gets bathed too.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh gosh. Neither of my birds likes water, but I take the conures out at work all the time and we have one little green cheek that LOVES to be sprayed in the face with the reptile mister. If she is out with me while I mist the reptile cages, and I DON'T spray her in the face, she tries to attack the mister.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice! Who is the movie star in the last picture!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 16, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Nice! Who is the movie star in the last picture!



Ha ha ...... ya mean " the milk carton kid"


----------

